# Tiny Black Bugs In My Gravel



## hpfanatic (Jan 7, 2011)

Just noticed these today, very small black specs that move all over the gravel. Don't seem to be bothering the fish, but I don't like the look of them. Any ideas on what they are, and what to do to get rid of them?


----------

